# Applying for Spouse dependent visa, spouse holds Work permit visa



## manish05 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi All,

I need some help regarding 309. I have Australian PR (189) and I am getting married soon. I would be travelling to Australia from India after the wedding with my wife. My fiancee currently holds Australian work permit visa (457) from her employer. I am planning to apply for the spouse dependent visa(309/100) now itself as it takes around 7 months for the whole process. But I came to know that her visa 457 will get cacelled if we apply for 309. 
I wanted to know whether 457 will be cancelled after the grant of 309 or as soon as we lodge the application? 
In case 457 is valid till the decision on 309 has been taken, I think it should not be a problem for her to travel to Australia on her 457 visa.

Thanks


----------

